# Woo Hoo! Mary Delivered!!!



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I guess she really did get jealous of all the attention Glitz and her kids were getting! I went down to the barn to check on her becuase she wouldnt let me get a good look at her this morning and one kid was on the ground and pushing with the second one!!

Twins boy and girl, I'll get pics up in sec. Looks like my kidding seasons over, LOL.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

:leap: :stars: :stars: :leap: 
Congrats! It's almost my turn now! :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! Can't wait for the pictures.....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the healthy delivery!! woot


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Woo Hoo! Mary Delivered!!! Pics added!*

Meet Kia and Hummer!! Kia is the tiny little red baby, and Hummer is the spotty long legged thing. Ha ha, he look hilarious. I'm not sure how he fit inside Mary. I cant believe his color.... geez, I never expected that. These kiddos are a pretty intresting mix and I'm really looking foward to how they grow and develope. Lets see here... they would be 50% nubian, 25% Alpine, and 25% nigi or nigi cross.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are gorgeous...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes beautiful coloring!! cool

they both are very leggy


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

wow that moonspotted one bowls me over! He's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow - you have had some awesome looking kids the past few day!!!! Congrats :stars:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

More beautiful kids! I'm so happy that both does have had successful births.


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

nice babys and mom is not bad looking too :clap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are ADORABLE!! Congrats!!! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww....adorable kiddos! Those spots sure are loud! I love them!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on another set of twins! :stars: 
They are adorable. I love the spots on that boy... very flashy!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

YIPPPEEE!! Congrats! She is very elegant looking and him - well, how can you not smile when you see him??


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Congrats im so jealous... everyones getting there kids lol. *waiting for a doe on 143 days*


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are adorable. I just love the look we are getting from Kia. What a face.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! Those are some hefty lookin kids! Nice big ones for sure! Love the markings on that boy!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

That is the flashiest little thing! I'm in love! You got some GREAT colors!!!

CONGRATS!! :boy: :girl: :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh what cuties!!! Congratulations!!! Love the buck's color!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! They are beautiful, i love their colors


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

You just never know what you're gonna get. Hee hee. Would you all think me as crazy if I told you I'm not a huge fan of moon spots? At least not when they get THAT wild. LOL. Seems like I get a lot of 'um. Anybody want me to rub off a few spots and send them your way? :lol: I'll be able to find him a nice home. Color sells the kids faster around here than thier pedigree. I'm so in love with little Kia, she looks like she's smiling 24/7. I'm so pleased my girls and thier little ones. I'm so excited to watch them grow. Thank you all so much!


----------

